# Humidor Sponge



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone know where I would be able to find the sponges the use in humidors, mine absorbed some smell, don`t want them ruining the cigars. Maybe Home Depot? I bought the humidor second hand, but one sponge is really discoloured, has a fruity smell.

Edit: here`s a pic


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

The green sponge is flower foam used by florists. Walmart and craft stores usually carry it. Most people on here will suggest beads as a replacement. I suggest 100% unscented silica sand crystals, they keep my cigars at 68% and cost $15 for 8 lbs.


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

ongreystreet said:


> The green sponge is flower foam used by florists. Walmart and craft stores usually carry it. Most people on here will suggest beads as a replacement. I suggest 100% unscented silica sand crystals, they keep my cigars at 68% and cost $15 for 8 lbs.


Where would you get the beads, I know online you can get them mega cheap, but honestly, I`ve had no problem maintaining 70% with the sponges and distilled water and glycol solution. I`ll snag some of the sponges and order some of the beads online, just so I have something in the meantime.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

I heard somewhere that guys use floral foam... I dunno, I use the puck that came with my Humi in one, and Madelaine Crystal Gel jars in the 2nd. Does your local B&M not sell humidifier pucks?

OOPS! Greystreet beat me to it!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

ongreystreet said:


> The green sponge is flower foam used by florists. Walmart and craft stores usually carry it. Most people on here will suggest beads as a replacement. I suggest 100% unscented silica sand crystals, they keep my cigars at 68% and cost $15 for 8 lbs.


If you do decide to stay with the foam make sure you get the wet floral foam.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Heartfelt beads are the most popular thing, I've used these with some success, but when you think about what they are, it really isn't worth the price.

I use Exquisicat Cat Litter (100% silica sand crystals) inside stockings and sprayed with distilled water.


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

ongreystreet said:


> Heartfelt beads are the most popular thing, I've used these with some success, but when you think about what they are, it really isn't worth the price.
> 
> I use Exquisicat Cat Litter (100% silica sand crystals) inside stockings and sprayed with distilled water.


So the cat litter crystals work fine for this? I would just saturate them in the solution and they will hold it similar to the sponge, correct?


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

I bought some Exquisicat Crystals, but I'm not sure if I bought the right ones now. They have blue crystals as well, says fragrance free, would these work? How do I charge them?


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

ongreystreet said:


> Heartfelt beads are the most popular thing, I've used these with some success, but when you think about what they are, it really isn't worth the price.


I guess I am missing something here. What are they, that makes them not worth the price?


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> I guess I am missing something here. What are they, that makes them not worth the price?


From what I read, basically the same thing as a lot of cat litter, just priced higher.

I'm trying to figure out how to condition the crystals right now.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

No, they are not the same thing as the RH beads. The RH beads are used in museums to preserve precious art while cat litter is used for soaking up cat pee.

Some people have reported success using the litter but I figure if I have thousands of dollars invested in my cigars then I should invest a little bit more to make sure they are maintained properly. :2


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Uh oh, i smell a familiar debate brewing.... Here is what i posted the last time this debate was brought up:

Heartfelt beads are made for maintaining the proper RH for cigar storage. Kitty Litter is made for soaking up cat pee and poo. This is the one and only reason people steer clear of buying heartfelt beads instead of kitty litter. If i marketed Kitty litter (not in its original packaging) as some sort of humidity bead for cigar humidors, everyone would buy it. They might even be willing to pay 5 times as much as what i actually paid for it (see where i'm going with this?). It's all about marketing. People feel better about puchasing the more expensive option, since they are specifically marketed for that purpose. And we obviously know what kitty litter is marketed for. Anyway, the point is that the kitty litter silica beads work just as well for maintaining RH. I have been using them in my coolidor for awhile now, with no issues at all. They maintain constant 70RH and they are foolproof (just as their more expensive counterpart). I am in no way saying that Heartfelt beads dont work, or dont work as good as kitty litter silica. Just saying that the kl silica works just as well, and is much much cheaper. Everyone saying that they dont trust their "thousands of dollars of sticks with kitty litter beads" is just trying to make themselves feel better about purchasing something that could be had for much cheaper. Just my two cents.


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

madurolover said:


> No, they are not the same thing as the RH beads. The RH beads are used in museums to preserve precious art while cat litter is used for soaking up cat pee.
> 
> Some people have reported success using the litter but I figure if I have thousands of dollars invested in my cigars then I should invest a little bit more to make sure they are maintained properly. :2


If there's success with the cat litter, why not use it?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Actually Josh, I am making myself feel better by purchasing product from a BOTL that is trying to make an honest living.

On that note, if they are the same thing why do museums and such not use kitty litter to save money?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Actually Josh, I am making myself feel better by purchasing product from a BOTL that is trying to make an honest living.
> 
> On that note, if they are the same thing why do museums and such not use kitty litter to save money?


+1
I got a pound of 65% Heartfelts for Christmas and love them.
I wouldn't use cat litter because my luck the dust would either
1. clog my vino cooler
2. get imbedded into a nice cigar
3. the humi fan blow dust into my face when i move a tray out
_And_
4. beads look cooler
5. beads work
6. ever hear of silica poisoning?
7. _beads work_

my 2cents


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Actually Josh, I am making myself feel better by purchasing product from a BOTL that is trying to make an honest living.
> 
> On that note, if they are the same thing why do museums and such not use kitty litter to save money?


Maybe the museums get a deal since they are buying in bulk, and then the companies which supply them can use it as a marketing tool so people like yourself can feel more secure about buying the RH beads from them for a higher price.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Actually Josh, I am making myself feel better by purchasing product from a BOTL that is trying to make an honest living.
> 
> On that note, if they are the same thing why do museums and such not use kitty litter to save money?


My comment was not directed at any one person, just a general statement.

In regards to your second comment, i never said that they are the same exact thing. Just saying that KL beads perform the same function (from my experience) and are much cheaper (this is not debateable). And in regards to museums, i would think my statement about marketing applies there as well. And i'm sure the museum saving a few dollars is not as important as Botl's saving a few dollars. I dont care if a botl is selling it, if i can find something much cheaper that does the same thing, i will go with that. Should we all buy real humidors instead of coolidors b/c a botl happens to be selling them? Some of us cannot afford, or choose not to buy expensive humidors, and coolidors are a cheap alternative. Same is true of the kl.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow,, I don't have an opinion either way. I am just excited to learn something I did not know. This is a great, website.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> +1
> I got a pound of 65% Heartfelts for Christmas and love them.
> I wouldn't use cat litter because my luck the dust would either
> 1. clog my vino cooler
> ...


1. Never had that problem, or known anyone who has. 
2. Never had this problem either. They are stored in bags just like heartfelt beads. 
3. Also never had this issue. 
4. Who cares?
5. So does kl. 
6. wtf? Do i inhale large amounts of silica dust b/c i have silica beads in a bag in my humi? No. This is not a valid argument. 
7. So does kl, and it is much much cheaper.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bilingue23 said:


> My comment was not directed at any one person, just a general statement.
> 
> In regards to your second comment, *i never said that they are the same exact thing*. Just saying that KL beads perform the same function (from my experience) and are much cheaper (this is not debateable). And in regards to museums, i would think my statement about marketing applies there as well. And i'm sure the museum saving a few dollars is not as important as Botl's saving a few dollars. I dont care if a botl is selling it, if i can find something much cheaper that does the same thing, i will go with that. Should we all buy real humidors instead of coolidors b/c a botl happens to be selling them? Some of us cannot afford, or choose not to buy expensive humidors, and coolidors are a cheap alternative. Same is true of the kl.


I am glad to see that statement. Usually when this debate comes up people try to say that they are the exact same and seem to hint that the BOTL who sell the beads are being less than honest. If the KL works for you then more power to you. I really am not trying to tell people what to use but just giving my opinion on things. 

When I first discovered the beads I passed up on a box split of some very nice Cuban cigars and used that money to purchase my beads. Like I said before, it is worth it to *me* to know that the product I am using to store my investment is of the highest quality.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

This gets back to 
"like what you smoke, and smoke what you like"
Just like we all have different tastes on cigars, just like we have different humidificationers we use.

Basically Coke/Pepsi. They both "get the job done"

If one botl likes KL and another likes beads, let it be. 
They both have their pluses and minuses. 

If you are on a budget or not and don't want to fork out the money for beads, get sum fresh step. 
If you don't mind spending a few extra bucks, buy sum beads.

As long as either one works for you, go for it. 


The next debate beginning in 10 minutes will be: Gladware or Tuperware for your KL/HF.... which is better?


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

First of all, your regular typical cat litter is not the same as 100% unscented silica sand crystals.

Second, if it acts like silica sand crystals, feels like silica sand crystals, and looks like silica sand crystals then it probably is silica sand crystals. I am not paying $18 for half a pound of sand, again.

Finally, I understand the dangers of silica dust and so does Heartfelt industries.

Heartfelt Industries Cigar Humidor Humidity Bead Amount Calculator

"WHEN YOU COMPLETE YOUR PURCHASE, YOU, THE BUYER, ARE CLAIMING THAT YOU HAVE READ, ACCEPTED, AND FULLY UNDERSTAND THE TERMS OF THIS AGREEMENT."

"*Buyer agrees to accept all risk associated with the use of this product,* including but not limited to, *ingestion of or application to Buyer's person*, the use of the product personally or in business, all taxes and regulations applicable to this product, all legal compliance issues related to this product. Buyer warrants an understanding that the *Seller is disclaiming all liability from harm of any kind or nature caused directly or indirecty from this product*. Buyer agrees, as part of the consideration required to purchase this product, to carefully review and test this product during the refund period and to immediately request a refund if the product is not satisfactory."

"Buyer expressly waives any and all claims for *consequential, speculative, and unforeseeable damages resulting from the purchase or use of this product* or from subsequent contact with Seller or Third Parties."

"Buyer expressly agrees that no matter what may happen because of his or her purchase of this product, or *no matter what damage may be allegedly or actually caused by the use of this product, or no matter the harm or damage that may result directly or indirectly from the purchase of this product*, for any reason whatsoever, that the absolute maximum extent of Seller's liability shall be an amount no greater than the purchase price of the product."

It goes on with a few more warnings. I dunno, maybe this is standard typical legal stuffs.

All I really know is that I buy 100% unscented silica sand crystals, I contain the dust in a similar (probably better) manner then heartfelt does, and it with a little distilled water my humidor sits at 68% humidity year round.

I suggest everyone come to there own conclusions, just my view on the subject.


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

Oh Man, I must be cheap.

I got a sponge and a water pillow in one, its does just fine. This is the low grade humi. 50ct.

I got a whole coolidor (300+) using about half of the water pillows I get from Cigar.com.

The high grade humi (300) has authentic CI blue crystals in it, these do a good job.

Most of what I use for RH control was totally FREE!!!!!!  

Randy


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Back to our regularly scheduled thread and the OP's query.

No! do not soak the crystals. Soaking will destroy them by rinsing off the regulating salts.

No! do not use "solution" on crystals. Use only fresh, distilled water. Only mist to (or better yet, passively) charge them. Only charge until about 50-70% of the beads are clear.

In addition to madurolovers reasons, I buy HF beads because I can choose the RH according to my own, personal preference. My sticks smoke best overall at about 65% humidity. HF offers me the option of 60, 65 and 70%. In my smaller humis (100-200ct) I can use straight 65% beads. If I were to run a Vino, or a cooler, I could run 60% on the top and 70% on the bottom, for the perfect RH everywhere; a "push/pull" arrangement. I actually do this in my largest, tri-level box, with flawless results.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> This gets back to
> "like what you smoke, and smoke what you like"
> Just like we all have different tastes on cigars, just like we have different humidificationers we use.
> 
> ...


 ROFL :whip:



madurolover said:


> I am glad to see that statement. Usually when this debate comes up people try to say that they are the exact same and seem to hint that the BOTL who sell the beads are being less than honest. If the KL works for you then more power to you. I really am not trying to tell people what to use but just giving my opinion on things.
> 
> When I first discovered the beads I passed up on a box split of some very nice Cuban cigars and used that money to purchase my beads. Like I said before, it is worth it to *me* to know that the product I am using to store my investment is of the highest quality.


Pearls of wisdom in two paragraphs.



Herf N Turf said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled thread and the OP's query.
> 
> No! do not soak the crystals. Soaking will destroy them by rinsing off the regulating salts.
> 
> ...


More pearls. When I bought my new BMW I didn't turn around and put cut rate tires on them as at some point you have to protect your investment. Sure, I could put some $30 tire on it and ride it around like my 80 year old grandmother but then I'd never really enjoy what the car was built to do. Just my 2 cents and not trying to persuade anybody from buying 'kitty litter' to use as an RH stabilizer mg:,,,,sorry, couldn't help myself.

I love beads cuz it's as close to idiot proof as anything I have found. Now, having said that I'm going to go and op2: and see what else comes up.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Put some Firestones on that new SUV!


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey all,

Just my 2 cents on this matter, as a new-discoverer of the HF beads... I LOVE 'em... I think they're the greatest thing since, well, Cohiba decided to release the Siglo VI!

Having said that, however, I think it's amazing how some here risk life and limb (and, more importantly, their collection of smokes) to try new things for our benefit. If kitty litter works, and is a tried and tested method for those who have used it... well, hats off to you. That's the only way BOTL's can get into new things, and, at the same time, keep manufacturers of luxury accessories in check. (Disclaimer: I don't mean they're being dishonest... they just don't mind charging high premiums, which is fine).

Not to add fuel to the fire, but I would just like to defend bilingue23's comments. In a "touchy" topic like this, I think he clarified / qualified his statements well when he said that, in his experience, HF beads may work just fine, but KL works too.

Once again, great topic!

-SS


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

Cigary said:


> When I bought my new BMW I didn't turn around and put cut rate tires on them as at some point you have to protect your investment. Sure, I could put some $30 tire on it and ride it around like my 80 year old grandmother but then I'd never really enjoy what the car was built to do. Just my 2 cents and not trying to persuade anybody from buying 'kitty litter' to use as an RH stabilizer mg:,,,,sorry, couldn't help myself.
> 
> I love beads cuz it's as close to idiot proof as anything I have found. Now, having said that I'm going to go and op2: and see what else comes up.


Horrible analogy. Using cat litter to regulate the humidity in your humidor won't make smoking the cigar any less enjoyable than it would if you used the heartfeldt beads or with a sponge. The only way that the beads are better is that they are already stabilized at the right RH for you, so you are paying the extra money for someone to do the work for you basically. It's not like we are using used kitty litter, so I don't see how you could be weirded out by that...


----------



## Revelation (Nov 11, 2009)

I wouldn't use floral foam my mom is a florist and that stuff breaks apart and can have a fine dust that i wouldn't want around anything i put around my mouth just my 2 cents


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

i have always wondered how those 'self-regulating' beads work- i mean, if you dunk them in water obviously they would be at 100% rh, and if you left them out in the desert obviously they would dry out; how exactly do they hold the specified rh?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cigary said:


> ROFL :whip:
> 
> Pearls of wisdom in two paragraphs.
> 
> ...


I like all of the replies listed here and "ALL" make very good sense to me. That's why I use the HF beads, set it and forget it---My question to the one posting the question would be pretty simple--"Why ask a question if you already made up you mind?" You could also go back to the floral foam and you'll be set.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Revelation said:


> I wouldn't use floral foam my mom is a florist and that stuff breaks apart and can have a fine dust that i wouldn't want around anything i put around my mouth just my 2 cents


I think we can all agree that florist foam flakes off just as much as any beads or crystals do, plus you are asking for mold.



eNthusiast said:


> i have always wondered how those 'self-regulating' beads work- i mean, if you dunk them in water obviously they would be at 100% rh, and if you left them out in the desert obviously they would dry out; how exactly do they hold the specified rh?


Heartfelt says somewhere on their site (I can't find the link) that their product is silica based but is different then silica gel because their product can absorb and release moisture where as silica gel can only absorb. I don't know the science behind each of these ideas or how they pull this off. All I know is I use the silica crystals and my stuff sits at 68-70% rh, with two salt tested hydros (Xikar and WallyWorld Springfield)


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Revelation said:


> I wouldn't use floral foam my mom is a florist and that stuff breaks apart and can have a fine dust that i wouldn't want around anything i put around my mouth just my 2 cents


Many stock humi's have floral foam (or floral foam equivalent) in their humidifiers. They are protected with the plastic case, and i have never had a problem with any fine dust coming off of them as long as you leave them alone.

And i have not heard any valid arguments as to why people shouldnt use kl or silica beads. Sounds to me like the higher price of the hf beads makes everyone feel better about their purchase somehow. Once again, it all goes back to marketing. Have you ever in your life used anything for something other than its intended purpose? I think i'm going to start marketing my kl silica as "wonder beads" and start charging $20 a pound for them. Sounds like i would have tons of buyers...


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

This always a fun topic. By now there is no question that silica based products work with little problem. They are about as close to "set it and forget it" as you’re going to get. 

I use the Exquisicat litter in my humidors and cooler (another product often used but not sold for cigar storage). They all stay in the 65-67% rh range. They humidors recover quickly after being opened. My cigars smoke like they should. What more can I say.

I don't care what people use. All I can say is that some sort of silica product is the way to go when it comes to keeping the humidity level where we want it.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bilingue23 said:


> I think i'm going to start marketing my kl silica as "wonder beads" and start charging $20 a pound for them. Sounds like i would have tons of buyers...


Nothing like "good old fashioned" dishonesty to make friends among some of the best folks you could ever hope to meet! 

If you were joking them the use of smilies goes a long way. :2


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Nothing like "good old fashioned" dishonesty to make friends among some of the best folks you could ever hope to meet!
> 
> If you were joking them the use of smilies goes a long way. :2


Haha yes i was kidding. I'm not the type of guy to purposely rip people off (especially my fellow botl). Just trying to make a point, and i'm glad i made someone laugh in the processs.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

I like how every time i am quoted none of my valid points are ever brought up or addressed. Just my smart ass ones.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

When did a website selling silica beads and cutters become a "brother"? HF gets their product in larger bulk and sells it at a much more inflated price then $20 a pound. Last time I checked they also weren't participating in any of our discussions. 

I am going to go out on a limb and assume that no one in this discussion uses HF beads with a Wallyworld gauge. It would be kind of ridiculous to buy HF beads and then use a hydrometer not designed for humidor use and sold by retailer that focuses on cigars and/or cigar accessories.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

ongreystreet said:


> When did a website selling silica beads and cutters become a "brother"? HF gets their product in larger bulk and sells it at a much more inflated price then $20 a pound. Last time I checked they also weren't participating in any of our discussions.
> 
> I am going to go out on a limb and assume that no one in this discussion uses HF beads with a Wallyworld gauge. It would be kind of ridiculous to buy HF beads and then use a hydrometer not designed for humidor use and sold by retailer that focuses on cigars and/or cigar accessories.


Good point. Goes back to the point i made about 5 or 6 times.

And who would be dumb enough to announce a scheme like the one i was joking about? Not me.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

ongreystreet said:


> When did a website selling silica beads and cutters become a "brother"?


About 5 years ago.



ongreystreet said:


> Last time I checked they also weren't participating in any of our discussions.


David doesn't participate on our forum as much as he used to, but he's still around to answer our questions and give his input (as recently as a month ago). I'd definitely consider him a "brother" and he's provided a ton of help and useful information, in the past, as well as help out people when they have a problem or need help with one of his products.

I agree with the statement that's been mentioned already and seems to some it up nicely ...'use what works for you'. As for me, I'll stick with my HF beads.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

ongreystreet said:


> I am going to go out on a limb and assume that no one in this discussion uses HF beads with a Wallyworld gauge.


Your limb just broke
_







_
I got a wallyworld gauge _and_ beads. But thats what the point is now, *use whatever works for you*~

Yes, David was on about a month ago and is very helpful guy.

See my GladWare Donnie?? lol


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

I stand somewhat corrected, but a business is still a business.

I think my biggest problem with the whole HF beads vs any other silica beads/crystals or whatever isn't the price, or how they work, or how much you pay for them, but rather the misconception that cat litter crystals are your typical cat litter. As I stated in an earlier post, cat litter crystals are about the crappiest form of cat litter you will ever find. Someone took a cheap product, silica gel crystals, and put a cat on the box. Maybe this guy did the same thing with the HF beads, it's not a bad idea.

I just don't want anyone to think I use the same dusty kitty litter they throw down on ball fields and to clean up bar fights as I use in my humidor.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

ongreystreet said:


> I stand somewhat corrected, but a business is still a business.
> 
> I think my biggest problem with the whole HF beads vs any other silica beads/crystals or whatever isn't the price, or how they work, or how much you pay for them, but rather the misconception that cat litter crystals are your typical cat litter. As I stated in an earlier post, cat litter crystals are about the crappiest form of cat litter you will ever find. Someone took a cheap product, silica gel crystals, and put a cat on the box. Maybe this guy did the same thing with the HF beads, it's not a bad idea.
> 
> I just don't want anyone to think I use the same dusty kitty litter they throw down on ball fields and to clean up bar fights as I use in my humidor.


All jokes n pokes aside... what type (brand wise) of KL do you use?? Im somewhat curious now. I didn't know there was much a difference. Never have had a cat so I have no experience with KL.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

thebayratt said:


> All jokes n pokes aside... what type (brand wise) of KL do you use?? Im somewhat curious now. I didn't know there was much a difference. Never have had a cat so I have no experience with KL.


----------



## deputy (May 21, 2009)

I use 70% beads.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

I use 70% beads in my 75 gal coolidor. I have a pound split up. Two wide bowls on opposite ends on the bottom, two nylon bags on opposite ends near the top. I usually just charge the ones in the bowls and let the bags at the top regulate. Been at a perfect 70% ever since I split them up like that.


----------



## fatboy05 (Jan 18, 2009)

Vino Temp and beads.......Done!!! No matter what the temp and climate is.


----------

